# Tiger Stripe



## judymoody (Nov 23, 2013)

This is my first try at this technique.  I'll confess, these are the best two bars that came from the middle of the loaf.  I didn't get the timing quite right so the soap started thickening too much before I was done pouring the layers.  The bars on the end look more like tiger blobs!  Scented with cardamom and patchouli EO and sandalwood FO.  Colored with oxides.


----------



## TVivian (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow. I have no words for how good this is. I'm so impressed!


----------



## dudeitsashley (Nov 23, 2013)

Your soap is beautiful! I love your color combination and the scent sounds great.


----------



## kazmi (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow!  I really like the color combination!  I haven't gotten the nerve up yet to try doing a tiger stripe so looking at your soap is giving me a little push to give it a try.


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it's really cool


----------



## welsh black (Nov 23, 2013)

Really nice!!  Lovely colour combo.


----------



## lsg (Nov 23, 2013)

Great stripes!


----------



## osso (Nov 23, 2013)

Very pretty! It's tough to get the batter consistency right. Great colors and design.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Nov 23, 2013)

They look awesome. I love those colours *Admires sweet skills*


----------



## green soap (Nov 23, 2013)

Gorgeous design and colors!  also, the scent sounds wonderful!


----------



## CaraCara (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow those are great! They kinda remind me of licorice allsorts. Love the colours.


----------



## moonbeam (Nov 24, 2013)

That came out nice! For me that's a little tricky, I did one the other day that I was sure was going to be perfect and it ended up being blobs! So congratulate yourself!


----------



## Trinity (Nov 24, 2013)

WOW so beautiful love the Tiger Stripe ....... I have never tried it before now I have to You Tube it and find out the technique


----------



## Ancel (Nov 24, 2013)

Those are beautiful! Love the softness of the colours, and the width of your 'stripes'. Also the scent combo sounds divine and matches the colours really well.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  It is a really fun technique.  I think if I were to do it again, I would start with two or three colors - four was a bit much to handle.


----------



## renata (Nov 24, 2013)

Very very beautiful! I love the color combo


----------



## MKRainville (Nov 30, 2013)

awesome!!


----------



## hlee (Nov 30, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Beautiful . Wish I could do that


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Dec 3, 2013)

Really beautiful! I love the color combination too.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 4, 2013)

I thought I had looked at this before, but I hadn't.  Way to go -- they're gorgeous!  Great color combo, and there is something about those tops that I especially like!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Great job Judy looks awesome ! I am trying my first tiger stripe tomorrow . Wish me luck hahahaha


----------



## seven (Dec 8, 2013)

Judy, did you use a cardboard piece and put the mold at an elevated angle? It's very pretty, love how the stripes are kinda bended..


----------

